# A Sublime Question



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

One box of Sublimes or four boxes of general production stuff. Which do you choose?


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Now to make the question even tougher...

One box R & J Churchills AT
One box H. Upmann Monarchs AT
Two boxes of HDM Petit Robustos


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'd go with the 4 boxes...


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Not having tried my Sublimes yet...

4 boxes.


----------



## nubber (Nov 24, 2004)

Got to go with the 4!! :w


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Go with the four.


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

Lamar said:


> Now to make the question even tougher...
> 
> One box R & J Churchills AT
> One box H. Upmann Monarchs AT
> Two boxes of HDM Petit Robustos


rubbing it in is just not nice to the rest of us 

jimmy
:tpd:


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Lamar said:


> Now to make the question even tougher...
> 
> One box R & J Churchills AT
> One box H. Upmann Monarchs AT
> Two boxes of HDM Petit Robustos


*FOUR*


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Four man, four!!!! No brainer. Don't let Fidel Castro pull you into his marketing scheme!


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

good question!!!

now take a look at this... :w


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

I go with the 4, havent tried the sublimes yet. They do look beautiful, though.

Why don't you sell me one Dave!! :w


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

1 Box =25 cigars
4 Boxes = 100 cigars
Hmmmmmmmm....Lets seee.....

I say......4

but thats just my .02


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

Well I think this really has everything to do with what your cigar budget is...If you have a tight budget then the 4 boxes makes all the sense...but if you can invest the money in the Sublimes, I think in 3 years you will be glad you did....I will tell you why...smoke a fresh Cohiba, less than 18 to 24 month age, then smoke the same cigar with that age.... amazing difference me thinks...I won't regret that I didn't purchase these cigars :z :z


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Right now, I'll take the 4. In 3 or 4 years when I look at my humidor and have 30 or 40 boxes of habanos, I'll probably wish one of them was sublimes....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'd have to agree with Bman and Goat Locker. If you have the money in the budget get them and let them rest, these are supposed to be some of the best cigars coming out of Havana.


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

Have to go with the 4. After a couple of years...I'd probably be kicking myself.
__________________

"Does whiskey count as beer"?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sickboy, like the name. reminds me of an old british punk song by the same name (i think it was done by GBH).


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I'd go with one box of sublimes and resist immediate gratification.

Jeff


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Can someone fill me in on what a "sublime" is? 

thanks

:tpd:


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Here.... take a look.

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/55/sort/1/cat/512/page/2

Damned expensive too!


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*What are we talkin', $650 a box?*

...I wish I hadn't seen that picture.

Thanks.....I guess


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

*FOUR!*

Don't believe those Commie Pinko's Man


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: What are we talkin', $650 a box?*



magno said:


> ...I wish I hadn't seen that picture.
> 
> Thanks.....I guess


Yeah it kinda ruins you for every other box you buy. All you can do is think about those damn sublimes. However you must be strong and go forward and order those 4 boxes because think how hard it would be to smoke one of those out of a brand new box. Probably would have to order a second box just to try one. Then you'd be in the whole a little bit more than before


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: What are we talkin', $650 a box?*



LasciviousXXX said:


> Yeah it kinda ruins you for every other box you buy. All you can do is think about those damn sublimes. However you must be strong and go forward and order those 4 boxes because think how hard it would be to smoke one of those out of a brand new box. Probably would have to order a second box just to try one. Then you'd be in the whole a little bit more than before


You can't resist the force, My Son :hn :hn

I f your a real nut job like me, you can get them for a little less than the 650


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: What are we talkin', $650 a box?*



Bman said:


> You can't resist the force, My Son :hn :hn


Cool


----------

